# big exo terra delivered?



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

hey guys does anyone know where i can get the biggest exo terra viv delivered from because no one seems to deliver them 


cheers


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> hey guys does anyone know where i can get the biggest exo terra viv delivered from because no one seems to deliver them
> 
> 
> cheers


The largest Exo-terra's 90/45/90cm which is quite fragile and you will struggle find to find anywhere that will risk delivering them especially as they are worth a lot.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

fardilis said:


> The largest Exo-terra's 90/45/90cm which is quite fragile and you will struggle find to find anywhere that will risk delivering them especially as they are worth a lot.


aye mate thats the one i was looking for but local shops are wanting £250 for them but i see them online for £160/£180. im just going to order an ax 24 and seal it instead now cheers though : victory:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> aye mate thats the one i was looking for but local shops are wanting £250 for them but i see them online for £160/£180. im just going to order an ax 24 and seal it instead now cheers though : victory:


What's it for?


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

With free delivery Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 90x45x90cm (h)


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

cupare garden centre - free delivery I have used them loads - always spot on

Exo Terra Terrarium - 90cm x 45cm x 60cm - Terrariums


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

fardilis said:


> What's it for?


its for my trio of japalura splendida mate 



MP reptiles said:


> With free delivery Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 90x45x90cm (h)


aye mate i looked there but that price is insane iv saw it £65 quid cheaper 



sharpstrain said:


> cupare garden centre - free delivery I have used them loads - always spot on
> 
> Exo Terra Terrarium - 90cm x 45cm x 60cm - Terrariums


cheers mate but it the one bigger than that im after. im needing more height than anything really


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

Here: Glass Terrariums

It will come boxed so well you could bounce it down the stairs. 
Also the cheapest you will find online I reckon.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> its for my trio of japalura splendida mate


If your buying a vivexotic I would recomend either completly sealing it with yaght Varnish, or lining the inside with perspex. This way it wont rot the wood as with high humidity species normal sealing isn't enough. 



polaris2582 said:


> Here: Glass Terrariums
> 
> It will come boxed so well you could bounce it down the stairs.
> Also the cheapest you will find online I reckon.


There not selling what the OP is looking for :whistling2:.


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

fardilis said:


> If your buying a vivexotic I would recomend either completly sealing it with yaght Varnish, or lining the inside with perspex. This way it wont rot the wood as with high humidity species normal sealing isn't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> There not selling what the OP is looking for :whistling2:.


Oops, miss-read the size. sorry lol. I have no idea where you'd get the bigger one but I reckon if you phoned Swell up they would probably order and deliver one specially for you. Doubt its a size many keep in stock tbh.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

polaris2582 said:


> Here: Glass Terrariums
> 
> It will come boxed so well you could bounce it down the stairs.
> Also the cheapest you will find online I reckon.


 
cupar garden centre sell the biggest one that swell do for £50 less with free delivery


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

fardilis said:


> If your buying a vivexotic I would recomend either completly sealing it with yaght Varnish, or lining the inside with perspex. This way it wont rot the wood as with high humidity species normal sealing isn't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> There not selling what the OP is looking for :whistling2:.


ahh cheers for the heads up i was gonna cover the base in pond liner then have my substrate covering it up and seal all the edges, but if thats not the case i will need to re-think cos iv not got much time for drying the varnish etc really because my cham is growing at a stupid rate and i need the tree dragon viv for him lol. do you reckon id need to go to the same lengths if i was just to put a chameleon in the ax now? as in yacht varnish as his humidity dosnt need to be as high as the tree dragons?? then i wont have to worry about drying times for tree dragons viv lol



sharpstrain said:


> cupar garden centre sell the biggest one that swell do for £50 less with free delivery


im thinking i might have to go down this route now if i cant get the 3ft tall exo 



bloody reptiles lol nothing is ever easy and straight forward lol


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> ahh cheers for the heads up i was gonna cover the base in pond liner then have my substrate covering it up and seal all the edges, but if thats not the case i will need to re-think cos iv not got much time for drying the varnish etc really because my cham is growing at a stupid rate and i need the tree dragon viv for him lol. do you reckon id need to go to the same lengths if i was just to put a chameleon in the ax now? as in yacht varnish as his humidity dosnt need to be as high as the tree dragons?? then i wont have to worry about drying times for tree dragons viv lol



I would recomend it. If you need to do it quicker use perspex to line the inside.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

fardilis said:


> I would recomend it. If you need to do it quicker use perspex to line the inside.


cheers ill just need to do it then thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Spider-Man (Mar 4, 2008)

kirky1980 said:


> im thinking i might have to go down this route now if i cant get the 3ft tall exo


I know this is late and I'm normally more on the ball with these sort of things, but I only just noticed this post.

Discount Coupon: RFUKSAVE10

Save 10% off your next order.

The 90x45x90 Exo Terra is available here too.

Hope that helps.


----------

